
Scientists make forensic technique to identify paedophiles based on their hands - pmoriarty
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/crime/paedophiles-hands-identification-dame-professor-sue-black-forensic-university-lancaster-a8491931.html
======
artwr
It's definitely a worthy endeavour, but I am hoping that this does not become
the sole proof to try to indict someone. Recent exposés around the efficacy of
various forensic techniques and their applications for convictions
([https://www.pbs.org/wgbh/frontline/article/forensic-tools-
wh...](https://www.pbs.org/wgbh/frontline/article/forensic-tools-whats-
reliable-and-whats-not-so-scientific/)) have shown them to be sometimes less
reliable than thought and the experts at times overly confident in their
results.

